

Show HN: BuddyGuard Mobile Personal Security - pxlpshr
http://www.buddyguard.org

======
pxlpshr
I've been a member here for awhile. I guess you can't use "Tell HN:" tags
anymore. Here's our story of a product built by a 3 man team:

Our previous product, Plerts, was released almost a year ago.
[http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/13/plerts-blends-check-ins-
wit...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/13/plerts-blends-check-ins-with-medical-
and-personal-safety-alerts/)

Plerts was over-designed, it did a few things but not a few things really
well. BuddyGuard is the new product we developed after our company was
acquired by MPOWER Labs, a financial services company that developers products
for underserved and underbanked in countries like Mexico, Kosovo, Romania,
etc. They have an interest in making financial transactions more secure.

BuddyGuard is free to use with friends and family. As a premium upgrade, your
emergency alerts can be routed to a 24/7 ER response centre that can
coordinate search & rescue efforts virtually anywhere in the world -- private
helicopters/jets/boats, embassies relations, etc. In the past 12 months
they've rescued over 450 people.

In short, it's like 'Global OnStar' but for your mobile phone. Love to hear HN
feedback or suggestions.

~~~
user24
Am I right in thinking that a use case for this could be: I'm about to leave a
friend's house to walk back to my place, so I launch the app and it tracks me
until I get home, so my friends can know I've made it back safely or, if
anything happens they have a log of my activity?

Sounds like an innovative idea!

